# Is clomid right for me?



## why (Nov 28, 2004)

well i did a full work up and everything came back normal. However, i ALWAYS had problems with my period. as a  young girl my sometimes i saw my period for weeks and once months at a time. One time my cramping was so bad the rushed me to the emergency room and dr. thought i was having a miscarriage because of the excessive amount of blood. Up untill that point i thought i was normal. For about 5 years now I've been trying to concieve and it's never happened.... hence my reason for having the all these test done. My blood test indicated that my "ovaries are working" according to my doctor. I'm really not being monitored. He told me i should b ovulating on day 14 or there abouts... I just finished my first cycle of clomid and day 14 for me was last friday. Well I said all of that just to ask one simple yet complex question I'm sure all of us ask.... IS CLOMID RIGHT FOR ME? what are the chances of it working for me??//


----------



## Brewser (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Why,
Sorry I can't be much help but I'm kinda in the same situation. Trying for 3.4 years - nothing! I had all the tests and eventually (I have irregular periods) they found I had ovulated. After a lap & dye and a course of synarel I have now been given clomid! I don't want to knock it as I'm praying it works but why did they give me clomid to ovulate if tests already showed that I did. I don't know, I'm as confused as you. My next appt is in February so I will ask the specialist then. 

Chin up and be  

Brewser. x


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Hunny,

Ive just finished my first round of clomid, like you i have also had irregular periods, sometime bleeding for 4 months at a time really heavy.  

well 

I have ovulated this month for the first time im years!! Wooo Hooo so we are hoping we have caught it in time....

If it can work for me hun, is sure it can work for you... just give it a go and good luck!!


----------



## why (Nov 28, 2004)

hey thanx! 
        it's really good to know hear from you guys.... It makes me feel like I'm not alone ... let me know how it goes with ur doctors! 

whyomie


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi why

I to has a similar problem, ovulated every month and at day 14 each time, all hormone levels fine but Consultant said that the quality ofmy eggs might let me down !(have had 4 m/c) With the clomid you get/hope for twin ovulation and better egg growth so you have a better chance of fertilising a 'good egg'.

Well on my second cycle after finding out that I was having twin ovulations (through the blood tests) I have had BFP and had 6 week scan today and seen a heartbeat- there is hope !!!

Keep going it WILL wok for you 

Dawnxx


----------

